# Veterans Memorial Wall Dedication JAN 12 ~ Bishop TX



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Veterans Memorial Wall Dedication at Amistad Veterans Memorial Park, 200 Avenue J, Bishop Texas on *Friday, January 12, 2018 at 4:00 pm. 
*
Reception immediately following the dedication at the American Legion Post 185 on Texas Street.

The granite wall includes the names of service members from Bishop, Driscoll and surrounding colonies who died in combat and grouped by the military conflict they died in.

The park already has benches featuring names of veterans and their families and the wall will continue the parkâ€™s memorial. This is just one of several additions to this park.

Thank you and Happy New Year!

Joe A. Gonzalez (JAG)
Nueces County Commissioner Pct 2
901 Leopard, Rm 303.7
Corpus Christi, Tx 78380
(361) 888-0296


----------

